
BMW has a hydrogen-powered 5 Series - uladzislau
http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/04/bmw-hydrogen-fcv/
======
cheekytechie
Thanks for sharing. It's gorgeous for a green car. Tesla still has the upper
hand. Teslas are fabulous!

------
eip
RIP Stan Meyer

